# Turn your machete into a Field Ruler



## RiparianRanger (Nov 18, 2015)

For those of us who roam the banks of flowing waters or trek long distances through brush to find secluded fishing holes you may find it necessary to carry a machete with you to clear a path. Since my machete is always at my side it seemed only logical to turn it into a way of measuring the length of catches. A couple bucks spent on metallic ink sharpie and you've got yourself a handy measuring device. This Gerber Gator Jr. is just long enough that any smallmouth clearing its length is a Fish Ohio qualifier.


----------

